# Please help with thanksgiving recipes and tips



## Scott1 (Nov 22, 2010)

It's time for thanks and good home cooking.

A few questions for Thanksgiving:

1) Does anyone salt their turkey, let sit, wash it in order to clean the bird before cooking?

2) An excellent stuffing recipe?

3) Gravy? Especially do you use turkey giblets? neck only? none?

4) Your BEST side dish to go with turkey.

5) Any advice on carving turkey?


----------



## Andres (Nov 22, 2010)

perhaps you should ask for special permission to post this in the Tea Parlor.


----------



## Tripel (Nov 22, 2010)

Andres said:


> perhaps you should ask for special permission to post this in the Tea Parlor.


 
 
Booooo on that comment


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 22, 2010)

> perhaps you should ask for special permission to post this in the Tea Parlor.



We need a, "Did you not find this not helpful?" button.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Also,

Does anyone have a recipe for sweet potato pie?


----------



## Andres (Nov 22, 2010)

Tripel said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps you should ask for special permission to post this in the Tea Parlor.
> ...


 
What I was implying was that in my household at least, I know zero when it comes to preparing the Thanksgiving meal. They let me go buy last minute items and open the cans but all the real cooking is done by the ladies who are far superior cooks than I could ever imagine to be. In effect I was trying to compliment women, not at all deride them. If I offended any women, my sincere apologies.


----------



## Tripel (Nov 22, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> 1) Does anyone salt their turkey, let sit, wash it in order to clean the bird before cooking?



Have you considered brining? If your turkey is presently frozen, you don't really have much time. If it's already thawed, go ahead and get that puppy in a cooler so it can soak in the salt water. It will need 24-48 hours at <40 degrees.



Scott1 said:


> 4) Your BEST side dish to go with turkey.



Sweet potato casserole: Mashed sweet potatoes, butter, brown sugar, some zest and juice from one orange, and a couple tempered eggs. Top with marshmallows or pecans.

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




Andres said:


> In effect I was trying to compliment women, not at all deride them. If I offended any women, my sincere apologies.


 
I wasn't suggesting you were deriding the women. I gave you the  for suggesting that such question is more suited for the women's forum. We men can do just fine with a Thanksgiving feast!


----------



## Andres (Nov 22, 2010)

Tripel said:


> I wasn't suggesting you were deriding the women. I gave you the  for suggesting that such question is more suited for the women's forum. We men can do just fine with a Thanksgiving feast!


 
Daniel, I'm sure you are a more than adequate cook. Here, how about these for your chef skills -


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is the way my nephew (a chef) taught me to cook turkey:

Cut several stalks of celery, one large onion and several carrots into large chunks. 
Line the bottom of a large roasting pan with the chopped veggies. 
Wash the turkey (completely thawed if you start with frozen)
Stuff with your favorite stuffing and rub down with salted butter. Tie the legs and tail to keep stuffing in place
Place turkey on veggies and cover with aluminum foil
Cook for 30 minutes at 425F
Turn the temperature down to 325-350F and keep covered for another 30-45 minutes (depending on size of turkey)
For a turkey about 12 pounds, plan to cook it for 5-6 hours. 
After an hour or so baste the turkey with the juices from the veggies. Keep the turkey covered. Baste every 20-30 minutes. DO NOT let the turkey get dried out. Basting and keeping it covered prevents this. 
When the turkey is almost finished, uncover and let the skin brown, but don't let it get too dark. 

While this is a "hands on" approach to making turkey and a little more time consuming. I've never made a turkey this way when people were not raving about it all year.

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------

For pumpkin pie, I've found the recipe on the Libby pumpkin can to be the best around. I use a basic butter based pie crust recipe.


----------



## Laura (Nov 22, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> Also,
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe for sweet potato pie?


 
Yes! I made this a couple years ago and it was a fine pie, even though I opted not to add the streusel.


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 22, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> It's time for thanks and good home cooking.
> 
> A few questions for Thanksgiving:
> 
> ...


Sharp Chefs, blade and don't be afraid and don't over cook that bird! Use a meat thermometer, the pop's are set by the lawyers. The meat temp will rise 5 degrees once removed from the oven.

Add a little water to the roasting pan, an inch or so on the bottom is good, this will add to your drippings for gravy and stuffing. Rub the turkey down with olive oil. Cover with a tinfoil tent the first half of the cooking, uncover to brown.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Herb rub for your turkey:

Melt about 2 tbsp of whipped butter and add:

* 1 1/4 tablespoons paprika
* 1 tablespoon kosher salt
* 1 teaspoon garlic powder
* 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
* 1/2 teaspoon onion powder
* 1/2 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
* 1/2 teaspoon dried sage
* 1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
* 2 tablespoons olive oil


----------



## BJClark (Nov 22, 2010)

JBaldwin;



> For pumpkin pie, I've found the recipe on the Libby pumpkin can to be the best around. I use a basic butter based pie crust recipe.



I've changed this recipe, doubling everything but the pumpkin...

The recipe on the can has to much 'pumpkin' taste (for me), and by doubling everything but that it has a more spice taste..which my family finds more palatable to their taste buds...I have found that many folks who have never liked pumpkin pie (like my husband) will eat more than half a pie by himself, and my son will eat the other half..My son even requests I make him pumpkin pie for his birthday as opposed to a birthday cake..

Side dishes vary in our family depending on who all is going to be at dinner..and these go w/ turkey or ham..

Carrot casserole--will have to get the recipe from my sister or sister in law..

candied sweet potatoes/yams (fresh, not from a can)--cook the sweet taters till soft, mash w/ beater/ add butter and brown sugar top w/ mini marshmallows bake at 350 till marshmallows are golden brown..

green bean casserole--can find on the side of french fried onions container found at your local grocery store
(or just fresh green beans cooked in a pressure cooker w/ cut up strips of bacon)

Squash casserole--for recipe I need to call my sister 

Corn casserole--2 cans whole corn/1 can cream corn/8 oz sour cream/ 1 box jiffy cornmeal mix/2 eggs, 1 stick of butter mix everything together in a casserole dish -bake at 350 degrees for about an hour--

mashed potatoes and gravy


For stuffing, I just get some day old bread break it up into a large pan, add in some celery tops, season w/ salt and pepper let set over night...and either stuff the turkey w/ it, or put it in a pan and add juices from the turkey into the pan..before cooking


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's the best tip I can suggest. It isn't just a Thanksgiving tip, it is a meat-cooking tip. Ever since we began doing this, our meat has never been the same....

Purchase one of those thermometers that you leave in the meat and it has a cord that comes out of the oven and connects to the display sitting on the counter. This way you can control the doneness of the meat to the very degree of your choosing. Over - or under - cooked meat has become a thing of the past for us. Using this instrument, we don't even need to brine our turkey (though we like to simply for the extra flavor)... we just take it out when it gets to where we want it and the meat - even the white meat - is sill juicy and tender. Wonderful.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Best gravy recipe, and tips to make it?


----------



## BJClark (Nov 22, 2010)

Scott1;



> Best gravy recipe, and tips to make it?



Best, is subjective...

I take the turkey neck put it in a sauce pan and simmer it with water, over the course of the day I add some of the juices from the turkey...and then mix a little flour OR a little corn starch mixed w/ some milk/water in a cup and pouring that in for thickening it up some...(you don't need very much of either, just depends on how thick or thin you want your gravy) then I add salt/pepper for added seasoning..simple..but it works..


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 22, 2010)

Yikes all this talk of gravy, and I forgot an important part of basting the turkey. When you first start basting, you can use juice made from cooking the turkey giblets. Just take the giblets out, put them in a pan on the stove and simmer and use that when basting. After awhile, you'll have enough liquid to baste. This is why I should make turkey more than once a year!


----------



## Edward (Nov 22, 2010)

BJClark said:


> I take the turkey neck put it in a sauce pan and simmer it with water, over the course of the day I add some of the juices from the turkey.



I cheat, and add some chicken broth. I also use half chicken broth with the water (half and half) when I make the dressing to add flavor. 

Dressing - finely diced onion, celery, the water/broth mixture, and half Pepperidge Farm cubed and half Pepperidge Farm crumbled stuffing. (Both herb seasoned variety).


----------



## puritan628 (Nov 23, 2010)

My all time favorite vegetable is green beans, so I can have multiple sides of green beans; but here is one that I add to the traditional green bean casserole, and it's *really* easy:

canned or frozen green beans (I use canned; rinsed and drained)
smoked sausage or bacon
brown sugar
vinegar

Cut the sausage into small chunks and brown in a skillet; drain. Add the green beans and 1 tablespoon of brown sugar and 1 tablespoon of vinegar for every can of green beans. Cover and allow to simmer on low for about 5-10 minutes to allow the sweet-n-sour flavors of the brown sugar and vinegar to seep into the beans. I take this dish to every pot luck and everyone loves it.


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's a tip. When celebrating Thanksgiving as a guest, take small portions of the foods. This will save you the embarrassment of spitting into a napkin some vile dish that got past your better judgment while you then must deliberate how to get the remainder off your plate. Additionally, your hosts will appreciate your taking seconds of those dishes worthy of indulgence.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 23, 2010)

Two words for you with regard to the bird: fried turkey. Either fry it yourself or get someone else to fry it. There simply isn't anything better.

My mom has my grandmother's old recipe for sweet potato pie. If I can pry it out of her (mom; granny's departed from us in '86), I'll post it here.


----------



## TexanRose (Nov 23, 2010)

The best turkey ever: smoked turkey...we used to get smoked turkeys from a local meat processing place in Indiana. Second best: brined turkey, which reminds me, I need to get my turkey into some brine, like, now.


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 23, 2010)

I will be cooking all the food, including the turkey. My best tip for turkey is to pull the skin on the breasts up and slice on the backside so you can push your hand in to seperate the skin from the breast meat. Then take butter, mixed with herbs or whatever, and rub it all over the breast meat under the skin, it keeps it really moist. Than rub butter all over the outside, very good! 



BJClark said:


> Best, is subjective...
> 
> I take the turkey neck put it in a sauce pan and simmer it with water, over the course of the day I add some of the juices from the turkey...and then mix a little flour OR a little corn starch mixed w/ some milk/water in a cup and pouring that in for thickening it up some...(you don't need very much of either, just depends on how thick or thin you want your gravy) then I add salt/pepper for added seasoning..simple..but it works..



That sounds good, I never know what to do with the neck and stuff, I wonder if I can trick my familey into eating gravy made this way?


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Two words for you with regard to the bird: fried turkey. Either fry it yourself or get someone else to fry it. There simply isn't anything better.
> 
> My mom has my grandmother's old recipe for sweet potato pie. If I can pry it out of her (mom; granny's departed from us in '86), I'll post it here.


 
Sweet potato pie recipe sounds terrific, if you can get it?

What oil do you use on frying the turkey, and any tips on that?


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 23, 2010)

peanut oil for frying.

I brine the turkey and stuff half a pound of butter under the skin on top of the breast.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 23, 2010)

1. I bake one turkey and smoke another. (My wife's family eats smoked and mine eats baked and we all eat together.) For the smoked, I rub it down in a mixture of different spices. For the baked, I put celery, corn, and other assorted vegetables in the bottom of the pan below the turkey. I then mix olive oil and melted butter and cover the bird in it, letting the mixture fill the bottom. I then give a healthy grinding of salt and fresh pepper. Bake at 400 degrees for the first hour then drop down to 325 degrees for the remainder of the time. Cook for 30 minutes multiplied by each pound the bird weighs. A 15 pound bird would take 7 and a half hours to cook. 

2. My mother and mother-in-law handle that. Stuffing is an art, at least in the south. Women spend years upon years subjecting their families to their experimentations until they feel they have reached the pinnacle of stuffing recipies. I don't like stuffing though. 

3. Both. 

4. Searching for the "best" is a futile endeavor. I will be making potatoes au gratin this year while my wife makes garlic mashed potatoes. my mother in law is making mashed sweet potatoes. The spud reigns king in my house. My mother in law also makes rolls from scratch. Objectively speaking, they are the best rolls ever made. If you contest this, you are wrong. 

5. Here's how I handle it: 

I pull the hind quarters out to the side to expose the thigh, cutting along the thigh with a sharp knife (the sharpest you own.) This will detach the leg and if the hip is still in tact, you can break the leg off at the hip, leaving a fully in tact leg. Do the same for the other side. 

For the breast, there is a breast bone that runs down the center of the bird. Cut down into the chest cavity on both sides of that bone. Then, on the side of the bird, cut perpendicular to the cut you just made into the chest cavity as low as you feel comfortable. This will essentially cut theb reast away from the bird in a wedge fashion. You may then slice the breasts into pieces for consumption, or run off with the two chunks and hide in a closet, only to be found in a triptophan induced coma several hours later. If the latter, beware of halluciantions and an extremly angry wife, mother, and mother-in-law.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet potato pie is something I make with a little of this, and a little of that. Probably the best way to imitate it would be to follow the basic recipe for pumpkin pin, using well -mashed potatoes and brown sugar rather than white sugar. Separate the eggs and add the yolk to the pumpkin mixture. Beat the whites to just shy of stiff peaks. Fold into pumpkin mixture and continue with the pumpkin pie recipe. Keep a close eye on the baking though because the time could be different.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 23, 2010)

You can buy a pot for frying and peanut oil at places like Wal-Mart (at least around here), but there are some places that will fry it for you.

I pried the sweet potato pie recipe out of my mom. This is from memory (she doesn't really use recipes to cook), so be a little flexible:

5 sweet potatoes, cut, peeled; cover in water in a large pot and cook/boil for 1 hour over medium heat
After one hour:
put in 1 cup sugar
3 eggs. beaten
1/2 cup milk (or use evaporated milk, which is preferred)
1 Tbs. vanilla
stir in together and let cook about 5 minutes over low heat

pour in an unbaked pie shell and bake 45 min-hour


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 23, 2010)

My son made Thanksgiving dinner for us all in October. My wife being American will cook it this week, but when Joseph wanted it in October as well, we agreed. The condition: he had to cook it, and there were two turkeys. Awesome stuff. He's 12.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh, a word on brining: it's a great technique, but be careful about what bird you choose. Many have saline injected to make the turkey "self basting." Brining + injected salt water can make for mighty salty meat. Also, it can make the stuffing salty too, so I tend to use shorter brining techniques and low-sodium or home-made broth in my stuffing.


----------

